
The Medieval University Monopoly - diodorus
https://www.historytoday.com/miscellanies/medieval-university-monopoly
======
motohagiography
Someone recently referred to an undergrad degree as "a middle class union
card," which I thought was a rich metaphor for these same economics. Post
internet, software, covid, and zoom, the disruption of the university system
seems nigh.

~~~
throwawayhacka
Guys with union cards in the right union can make as much as an average
software engineer

------
082349872349872
I'm not quite sure what the site name has to do with anything[1], but for the
ancient ties between church and gown:

[https://americanliterature.com/author/alexandre-
dumas/book/t...](https://americanliterature.com/author/alexandre-
dumas/book/the-three-musketeers/26-aramis-and-his-thesis)

> "now, as you have heard, d'Artagnan, Monsieur the Principal is desirous that
> my thesis should be dogmatic, while I, for my part, would rather it should
> be ideal. This is the reason why Monsieur the Principal has proposed to me
> the following subject, which has not yet been treated upon, and in which I
> perceive there is matter for magnificent elaboration-' _Utraque manus in
> benedicendo clericis inferioribus necessaria est._ '"

[1] Alexandre Dumas was borne in the Aisne. Maybe the american refers to his
father, the general Dumas, who was born in what is now Haiti? (the Dumas count
among themselves both writers and fencers, but I don't believe any have been
as good at both simultaneously as Aramis.)

------
LargoLasskhyfv
That was interesting and hilarious at the same time :-)

